# oc my GeForce 8800 gt



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

i was wondering if i could overclock my pny ge force 8800 gt


----------



## reflexsa (Feb 21, 2008)

I dont see why you couldnt overclock it. Set the fan speed up on it to about 70% and i think 660Mhz core and 950Mhz should work. If you dont want to do such a big jump then go up in smaller increments, testing each time.

Hope this helps


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

my 8800GT is :


Memory - 1010mhz
Core Clock - 713mhz
Shader - 1782mhz


Fan speed 60% and idle temp of 50C


Increase the speeds slowly, stress the card & Check the temps then increase more.


----------



## reflexsa (Feb 21, 2008)

Hawman, how did you get your clocks so high. I have the MSI 8800GT OC version, so the clocks mentioned are my stock clocks.

As soon as I change the shader, even in a very small increment, it will fail 3dmark. And memory and core I can only go slightly faster without it crashing, no where near yours?

Any maybe I have a bit of a dud card 

Cheers


----------

